# Latest Bacon ready to slice up.



## link (Feb 15, 2018)

So I started my latest bacon on 2-4-18 following the same procedure I always use (Bears Extra Smokey) as this turns out great bacon. I got everything weighed out and separated (pic 1) and then applied this to each slab and bagged them for 7 days. The only thing I changed to the recipe is I add 1 extra table spoon of Brown Sugar to each piece and I used Dark instead of light Brown Sugar (hoping for more flavor).

7 days later I started smoking the pieces (apple pellets). I do 4 hours and then bag let it sit overnight repeat this until I get 12 hours of smoke (Pic 2) is after the 12 hours of smoke. 

The next night I sliced up a few pieces to try it (pic 3) and then made dinner (pic 4).

This batch came out really good. The flavor is nice with the dark brown sugar and apple smoke. I will break out the slicer this weekend and slice this all up (20 lbs) and put up a picure of it all sliced and bagged.

Thanks for looking.
Link


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Feb 15, 2018)

Your bacon looks great... like!


----------



## Braz (Feb 15, 2018)

That is some good looking lean belly.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks excellent!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 16, 2018)

Bacon looks good.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2018)

Looks Great, Link!!!:)
Nice Breakfast too, but those eggs need a mess of CBP !!:D
Be Back to see the slices.
I Like.

Bear


----------



## link (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks guys, Appreciate the kind words.

Bear, you are correct the seasoning had not been applied yet. Plus the yolks were a little over cooked (this time) but my wife made them so they were perfect, just the way I like them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2018)

link said:


> Thanks guys, Appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Bear, you are correct the seasoning had not been applied yet. Plus the yolks were a little over cooked (this time) but *my wife made them so they were perfect, just the way I like them.*



Exactly---Can't disagree with that calculation!! :)

Bear


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 16, 2018)

Great looking bacon!


----------



## link (Feb 17, 2018)

All sliced and packaged. Packaged in half pound packs. A lot aof work but well worht it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2018)

That Bacon Looks Outstanding, Link!!!:)

Beautiful Job!!:)

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 18, 2018)

Great job Link.  Beautifully lean bacon.
POINT
Gary


----------

